# Aristo GP 40



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

How good is this engine? Have LGB and Bachmann steam and vowed I would never run a diesel but Trainworld has a good price on them and I may succumb . But then I would have to get a bunch of modern cars won't I. Maybe I'll run it at night when no one is looking,

Thanks for any thoughts.

Dale


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The are usually a good running loco. 

They were the first production in a new factory, so they often have some issues. Wheel plating has been shown to be bad in some cases, and there are some cases of poor motor quality (the motors are unique to the GP40). 

Aristo understands these issues and will replace the wheels per warranty, and they have the replacement motors in stock. 

Most people are happy with them, and they are good pullers and will handle tight curves. 

Other than these items, they have the same characteristics and need the same care and feeding as any other Aristo diesel with the "prime mover" motor block. 

You can check my site for more information. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Greg for your quick reply. Appreciate your web site, been there a number of times (as a guest). 
Trainworld is offering CNW and BM as road names, would I be correct in assuming these would be from the first run and not the second? 
Would run it (DC) at a local garden show to attract the younger generations who don't identify with steam. My table set-up allows for R2 curves which I guess would be the bare minimum . 
What would be suitable low cost sound system for this engine? 

Regards, Dale


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not up on the GP40 runs, I thought there was only one run... 

low cost would be Dallee, but not really great, at about $95.... get the QSI for $145, plugs in, takes 5 minutes, and then you can remotely do the bell and horn with the direction switch on an ordinary power pack... 

Saves the time of wiring, and putting in track magnets to trip the Dallee... kids have a lot more fun with controlling it themselves... all you need is a DPDT switch hooked to the track to reverse the polarity. 

As long as the train is moving, the reversing switch will only do the bell and horn, no danger of them reversing the direction (QSI will reverse direction only if you bring it to a stop at first) 

You could hook up a remote pushbutton for the kids to hit... punch it, bell stops or starts... hold down, horn sounds 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

On that sale at Trainworld they just sent me an email. You can get 10% off the already low price, if you buy two of the same ones!! Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

The GP 40 suffers from a lot of QC issues as most Aristo items do. I had 3 of the 1st ones and all i can say is i sold them because of failing motor blocks and no replacement parts, As ussual. Now after hearing from ED and Stan about how Well theres run i decided to buy 3 more from Robbie and see how these will fair. The only reason i did is cause the price was real rite. Time will tell but the History of this company is not good. the wheel issue is a real big deal if you run track power, VERY poor plating. But help is on the way as we are working on replacement SS as we speak.







Have you thought about a USA Gp -38 ? its a flawless running machine.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I am curious why some folks have replaced the GP-40 trucks with the newer FA-1 trucks. As I recall, there was a difference in current draw with the old style trucks drawing less current.

It seems that there are always parts availability issues with Aristocraft. USA seems to have a very good stock of parts.

The GP-38 is a good engine as long as your axle gears don't split in half but this is trus of all USA engines.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Bill Swindell on 11 Jun 2010 04:42 PM 
I am curious why some folks have replaced the GP-40 trucks with the newer FA-1 trucks. As I recall, there was a difference in current draw with the old style trucks drawing less current.

It seems that there are always parts availability issues with Aristocraft. USA seems to have a very good stock of parts.

The GP-38 is a good engine as long as your axle gears don't split in half but this is trus of all USA engines. 



Only the older versions............


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Guys 
Appreciate the replies: 
Greg: the 2nd run was mentioned on your web site, to be out sometime in 2007, yes I am aware Aristo doesn't often meet their announced schedules but this is 3 years ago! 

Regal: think one maybe to many given Nick's remarks, ha 

Nick: hadn't thought of a GP 38 but will. 

Actually I think I may pass for now, if I get s dismal will consider a EMD F unit, probably in Santa Fe colors 

Dale


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Dale! 3 years is but an instant in Aristo time, ha ha! 

Several people have put the older style trucks under the GP40 due to it's larger current draw (and maybe because of failing motors). 

The plating issue was most likely due to the new factory. The motors are probably because they are a new type, unique to the locomotive. 

Do not let these things deter you if you like the locomotive. Many people have had no problems with them, and if you are track power, what's a few more amps? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote [ and if you are track power, what's a few more amps?]


Just another good reason to own a Bridgewerks Power pack............


----------

